# Lenz LS150 and NCE



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just received my NCE power pro and I'm reading through the manual and trying to figure out how to program it for the switch control. I have 11 LGB switches that I will be setting up. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Here is the manual for the LS150

http://www.lenzusa.com/1newsite1/Manuals/LS150.pdf

The terminals on the NCE command station should be marked with terminals J & K per the manual.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I found that I could not program some switch decoders in the standard mode of my system, but when I modified the system pulse shape/width (my system has a CV for doing this), I was able to program these decoders.
Afterwards I reset my system to the norm.


----------



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dennis,

Thank you, I have the manual and have the LS150 wired as shown but I am wondering how I set up the Procab to select and identify which switch is which. Been reading through the Power Pro manual but either I don't see where is says to do this or not understanding it.

Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Page 42 of the NCE Power Pro System Reference Manual. It is very basic information on using it.

CONTROLLING TURNOUTS AND OTHER ACCESSORIES ENTER THE ACCESSORY NUMBER TO BE OPERATED

CONTROL 02:00PM
ACC NUMBER: _​ 
Press SELECT ACCY key. Enter the address of the accessory to be operated. Followed by pressing the ENTER key. Valid accessory addresses range from 1 to 2044. The number 2044 is the “Broadcast” address for accessories.
*TURN ACCESSORY ON OR OFF*

ACC: 003 02:00PM
1=N 2=R NOW=NORM
​ Press 1 to turn accessory ON. (Switch machine set to Normal)
Press 2 to turn accessory OFF. (Switch machine set to Reverse)

NOW= NORM or REV - The command station keeps a database of the last accessory (turnout) commands sent for all accessory addresses. The bottom line of SELECT ACCY prompt on the Pro Cab LCD reflects the current status of the accessory.

A convenience feature has been added. Pressing SEL ACCY twice at the SEL ACCY prompt will toggle (reverse) the position of the current accessory.


----------



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dennis,

Ok, found it. Thanks. I did miss that. It is on page 35 in my manual.

Steven


----------



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dennis,

So I Set up the switches per page 35 but it just selected a switch at random and not in the order I wanted. How do I delete the switch set up on the pro cab and then how do I get it to select the correct switch?

Thank you,

Steven


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Camanoyard60 said:


> Dennis,
> 
> So I Set up the switches per page 35 but it just selected a switch at random and not in the order I wanted. How do I delete the switch set up on the pro cab and then how do I get it to select the correct switch?
> 
> ...


I have not used the NCE system in several years, you might want to ask that question directly to NCE Technical Help. NCE has too many old and new manuals.

I am helping a first time user of DCC and he is using the NCE Power Cab in another scale. It is re-activating dormant brain cells.

Dennis in Tennessee


----------



## Camanoyard60 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok Thanks,

Steven


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It sounds more like you improperly programmed the addresses in the Lenz, unless you are programming routes, the NCE stores nothing about the switch controller.

The addresses are set in the Lenz itself. It responds to commands from the NCE, but the assignment of which controller output has which address is done at and in the Lenz.

Greg


----------

